# Bakri balloon placement



## AHIGGINS

We had a patient that had  postpartum hemorrhage after a cesarean section for a complete posterior placenta previa.  Our doctor placed a Bakri balloon and vaginal packing. Any suggestions on which CPT code to use??? Thanks!


----------



## AmyCS

*Bakri*

59899

See http://www.cookmedical.com/wh/content/mmedia/WH-BW-BCG-EN-201002.pdf


----------



## Dstokes

*Removal of Bakri Balloon*

How about the removal of the Bakri Balloon, if performed as a return to the OR on the following day? Is it separately reportable or included in the placement of the Balloon?


----------



## preserene

If at all a new report allowed I would like to assign 59200 which makes it more applicable.

But if under cesarean global period, PPH is a related procedure of cesarean  delivery and it is under global and needs to append -78 to the original procedure.


----------



## jweyand

Does anyone know a comparable procedure fpr placement of Bakri balloon post SVD?


----------



## rwilkes07

we are using 59160 as a comparable code for the 59899 bakri balloon placement, ours is post C-section though


----------

